# Silk Worm Eggs!



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thinking of buying some of these of ze' internets! ... From here, 

Lizard Lunch


15 large silkworms for £6.00 or 500 eggs for £7.50? 

I'll take the eggs please.

My question however is how do you hatch them??

and what food's will silkworms accept to grow them on abit until they are a suitable size to feed?


Cheers,

Spuddy.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

silkworms only eat mulberry leaves, but you can buy food in blockform.

they need to be kept super clean, eggs need tobe warm to hatch and its best not to touchthe caterpillars cause they die easily.

try the silkworm store for more info and food.........

or here 

http://www.mulberryfarms.com/Care-Raising-Tips-12.html


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you, there is some good info on that site! 

Could i just grow my own mulberry and use the leaves off of that? I should be able to shouldnt I.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, or find someone who has a tree, looked in your local park/cemetry yet?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep, or find someone who has a tree, looked in your local park/cemetry yet?


 
I havent but I shall, might skip the cemetery part however, dont wanna look like a wierdo! :shock:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that dosnt bother me much, i`m used to it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> that dosnt bother me much, i`m used to it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Haha well Ive got errrr street cred to keep up :whistling2:


----------



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

*mulbery tree*

You will not be able to use the leaves off a mulbery tree now as they will be to hard, much to late in the year so you will have to buy mulbery chow and it's not cheap, i would waite until spring next year to buy your eggs and in the mean time you can hunt for a mulbery tree and good luck with finding one.
I,m lucky that i have a large mulbery tree in my back garden and i do breed my own silkworms but the eggs go in the fridge now so they can be hatched next year.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

theboyw said:


> You will not be able to use the leaves off a mulbery tree now as they will be to hard, much to late in the year so you will have to buy mulbery chow and it's not cheap, i would waite until spring next year to buy your eggs and in the mean time you can hunt for a mulbery tree and good luck with finding one.
> I,m lucky that i have a large mulbery tree in my back garden and i do breed my own silkworms but the eggs go in the fridge now so they can be hatched next year.


 
ahh right thanks dude, yeah i was looking at the price of the mulberry chow on ze' interwebs, and damn it is pricey!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tis a shame they dont tell you how many wormies each block will feed either.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

If this helps I have just got 50 Silkworms from them and there was a problem with some of them, I emailed them and today I've just got some replacements for the ones that did not make it.

So I will be going back to buy more soon very happy.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> tis a shame they dont tell you how many wormies each block will feed either.


Well the owner of the site has seen this thread and pm'd me, and have sent him a message asking how many silkies 250g of mulberry chow from his site will feed, and how long it would last.

will let you know when i get a reply.



Carol said:


> Hi
> 
> If this helps I have just got 50 Silkworms from them and there was a problem with some of them, I emailed them and today I've just got some replacements for the ones that did not make it.
> 
> So I will be going back to buy more soon very happy.


 
Thanks for the input  im going to put in an order next week sometime me thinks for some eggs.

May get a couple of silk worms first however just to make sure the Leo likes them.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

we tried some from donny show, they go down a treat


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i got silk worms before from there and well there great but pricey , and all of my frogs and when i had beardies they loved them aswell , but 50 did not last long .


----------

